# New Hetzner Server Lineup



## Amitz (Nov 1, 2013)

Dear all,


it seems as if Hetzner has released a new server line


http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-px


E3-1270v3 and E5-1650v2 with nice prices and drive options... Tempting... ;-) Muuuuust reeesist.


----------



## notFound (Nov 1, 2013)

Oooh, tempting it is. What are their policies on IP's?


----------



## George_Fusioned (Nov 1, 2013)

> We can only allocate a maximum of one /27 subnet, or an equivalent number of IP addresses with /28 or /29 subnets, per server.


Source: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/IP-Adressen/en


----------



## ultimatehostings (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks nice but setup fees make it expensive in the first month.


----------



## JackDoan (Nov 1, 2013)

What's the general consensus on Hetzner as a provider? The hardware is so tempting, but I've heard mixed things about their network.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 2, 2013)

JackDoan said:


> What's the general consensus on Hetzner as a provider? The hardware is so tempting, but I've heard mixed things about their network.


Yeah, their network is not exactly top notch. Might be acceptable to some, but I'd never use them no matter how cheap their prices get. Well, perhaps for some kind of offline data processing, but not for networked services.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 2, 2013)

Not bad pricing for being in Germany and latest hardware!


----------



## Jack (Nov 3, 2013)

32 € for a /27...


----------

